# Dental Floss



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!

Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
Stick with crochet thread.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


Never thought about that. Glad I asked. Crochet thread makes better since. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


Absolutely correct! :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

What I use for a lifeline depends on what yarn I am using in my project. I just choose a yarn that is lighter in weight and color than my project yarn so it will slip easily through the live stitches and show up well in the field of knitted fabric. Any scrap yarn which meets these criteria works well.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


I use crochet thread (# 10 Perle) if using my knit pick's interchangeables and no stitch markers. If using stitch markers, I take a needle and either crochet thread or a lighter weight yarn and run life line but skipping over the markers. But avoid the dental floss at all costs! Those that say they've never had a problem are living on borrowed time IMHO! Until you have it cut yarn and ruin a project you just don't think about it. Trust me it only takes once!  

This from a former Tampa, FL Gal


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> ...


I am convenced. I need to get some #10.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you have it you can also use embrodiery (sp) thread in a pinch!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


Just remember the lifeline yarn/crochet cotton can be set aside, wound up on a bobbin, and reused when another lifeline is needed!


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess I have been in a cave--I have NO idea what a lifeline is-other than on that millionaire show--and this past weekend attended a craft show--and at 2 different tables--on opposite sides of the room were ENTRELAC blankets--and I could put my fingers between the strips--I asked how they were done and both ladies said--Knit strips then weave them as if making a lattice--- I guess it depends where they are made--I would never make something like that as I can picture a little one putting their head between the strips--heavens not a good outcome possibly


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I rarely use a lifeline but when I do, crochet cotton and white. Using a colored yarn or strand of cotton can result in dye shed bleeding into your project.

I do use waxed dental floss to sew buttons on, never had one come off nor have I had the floss cut through my yarn.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I've also used a longer cable from the interchangeables. But mostly it's crochet #10 cotton thread.
Yvette


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

#5 perle cotton is thick enough so that the stitches in fingering and lace weight yarns do not sink in. Makes the stitches easier to pick up. White is the easiest color to see.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


I agree with the others, I wouldn't use dental floss. I've used the lighter weight, different colored yarn and someone else mentioned cruel yarn. Just remember what I saw on a demo video on lifelines---if you're using white or very light colors, you don't want to use anything that will leave a trail of little different colored fibers in your knitting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been knitting for nearly 50 years so for me lifelines are a real rarity...only if I'm traveling and even then I'm more of a "risk taker".

The huge ball of crochet cotton that I've had for years got a new lease on life recently. One of my coworkers was digging around in my fiber room, found the big ball and two long forgotten crochet books...one of snowflake ornaments and another of crochet angels. Over the years I had to have made a few hundred of each. Packing up those books with that big ball of cotton, powdered starch and some super fine glitter felt so good. She's been having a ball making them and I'm happy to have room for a few hundred more yards of yarn!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


I use 2 kinds of dental floss for life lines and don't have a single problem. The Oral B Satin Floss and another called Glide Floss.

These 2 brands are a dream to work with. They are light and slide through the stitches and needles easily without being bulky. They are very soft and do not damage the yarn at all.

The Satin brand is translucent which allows you to see your knitted work without much obstruction compared to the white floss or crochet thread.

I tried using regular floss but was disappointed as it didn't slide easily at all.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dental floss, it's not just for teeth anymore! My mother took a class in pearl restringing...yup she was told to use dental floss. There are many varieties and not all will meet all needs...but it's still pretty sturdy stuff that comes in handy.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> ...


Now I remember it was you Christine that suggested the floss. Hard decision when so many people are against it. It is probably the the type floss that makes a difference.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Depending on the size of my project yarn, I have used white Peaches and Cream.........keep a couple of lengths of this in my tool box....... or crochet cotton........

However, I think my favorite lifeline is another--much smaller--cable needle. If I do have to resort to the lifeline, I can just knit from the lifeline needle onto my project needle.

Virginia


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

Here I go again! advertising my absolute ignorance, but what is/are 
" knit pick's interchangeables"?

Stitch Markers are those little plastic goodies you can buy and 'clip' in between the stitches you want to/need to, correct?


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

I'm like Nana89. I'm not even sure what a lifeline is. Could you enlighten me?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone ever use a long #1 (very small in America) circular needle for a lifeline? I, like Courier, seldom use one, but for a complicated lace pattern it can save the day.


----------



## Darleen66 (Nov 22, 2012)

I use dental floss to sew on moveable arms of teddy bears. I thread a long needle and sew a button on the outside pass the floss thru the bear and out through the opposite button hole. I pass it through several times. The floss is very strong and allows the movement of the arms and legs. I have only ever used the waxed variety for this.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Take a look at this link. It explains and teaches lifelines.

http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=688

This is something well worth knowing.

Virginia

quote=SawshaK]I'm like Nana89. I'm not even sure what a lifeline is. Could you enlighten me?[/quote]


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i use thinner yarn or crochet thread as life line


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Begin2Knit said:


> Here I go again! advertising my absolute ignorance, but what is/are
> " knit pick's interchangeables"?
> 
> Stitch Markers are those little plastic goodies you can buy and 'clip' in between the stitches you want to/need to, correct?


Go here to see the Knit Picks Interchangables. 
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=Interchangables&keywordOnly.x=28&keywordOnly.y=7


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I used dental floss for a lifeline ONCE and learned the lesson the hard way. I pulled each line out and noticed that the yarn looked a little "crumpled". I kept on knitting as I was a new knitter and just thought the "crumples" were from pulling out the lines. Well, after knitting most of the lace shawl, I realized that the "crumples" were actually little tiny "frays" in the yarn. I had to discard the entire project.

You have to look very close to see the damage and I am sure all of us don't use a magnifying glass to examine our work before giving it or wearing it. I am sure many don't notice the frays, use yarn that doesn't show the frays, etc. I also imagine most acrylics wouldn't cut as natural fibers will. I noticed that my yarn wasn't up to my standard with the little frays, so it is not acceptable to me and I warn others often of my mishap.

I have only used lifelines on lace weight projects. You CAN notice the frays on such a light yarn. I am sure that the frays wouldn't even show on a worsted weight item as the yarn is thicker, so it could "stand up to" a little cutting.

Every time I hear someone "swear by" and recommend that dental floss is a good lifeline, it makes my blood boil. You MAY be just fine depending on what type yarn you are using and what type of dental floss you are using, but WHY would you take a chance? 

Just as when I post on blocking, there are several who say "I have been knitting for 40 years and have never blocked anything". That is fine if you want to wear or give a crumpled, uneven-looking project, but most of us want our work to look professional.

I will get off my soap box now. 

Crochet thread is a great option.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never used a lifeline, but if I did, I would use ravel cord. It can be found in machine knitting supplies, and can be just the thing for a hand knit item. It is smooth and won't snag the yarn.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

No! Why? It breaks (you do not 'cut' it off its case), and because of the coating. 
Much better to use tatting cotton (learned this from knitting friend) found in needlepoint section at Jo Anns. This comes in large amount for great price and in various widths (for different sizes of yarn projects/comfort of use), and colors for visability. I've thrown out the label on mine but tried to find; http://www.joann.com/dmc-brilliant-tatting-cotton-100-yds-/prd2709/ .....hope this helps. Note: I tie stitch markers at ends of my life lines. It prevents line from slipping into work and I always have more handy if I drop one from WIP.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I used dental floss for a lifeline ONCE and learned the lesson the hard way. I pulled each line out and noticed that the yarn looked a little "crumpled". I kept on knitting as I was a new knitter and just thought the "crumples" were from pulling out the lines. Well, after knitting most of the lace shawl, I realized that the "crumples" were actually little tiny "frays" in the yarn. I had to discard the entire project.
> 
> You have to look very close to see the damage and I am sure all of us don't use a magnifying glass to examine our work before giving it or wearing it. I am sure many don't notice the frays, use yarn that doesn't show the frays, etc. I also imagine most acrylics wouldn't cut as natural fibers will. I noticed that my yarn wasn't up to my standard with the little frays, so it is not acceptable to me and I warn others often of my mishap.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I agree with Amy. It only takes once, and have been there and done that with dental floss. IMHO it's a case of just maybe everyone has to try it once and see the end result for themselves or they just don't know any better. But it may be like that sign that says "wet paint" you just have to try it for yourself and find out the sign or in this case some other knitters might be correct.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Why on earth would you want to use dental floss? 
Dental floss: price for 54 yards = 3.99
Bernat Handicrafter Crochet Thread: 371 yards = 2.99

If for no other reason, do the math; crochet thread is cheaper.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

conch72 said:


> Why on earth would you want to use dental floss?
> Dental floss: price for 54 yards = 3.99
> Bernat Handicrafter Crochet Thread: 371 yards = 2.99
> 
> If for no other reason, do the math; crochet thread is cheaper.


Not only that the crochet thread is so much easier to wind up and save for use again.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never used dental floss, just not worth the risk. I use a cotton yarn, cross stitch floss, or cotton crochet thread. Have not felt the need to stick my hands under the 'wet paint' sign to test it. 

If I'm using knit pick interchangeables, I will use the hole in the needle to thread the life line with. If I have stitch markers on the needle, I make sure to put a new one on since the old one will stay in place with the life line. As often as not, I just thread the life line thru w/a large eyed needle and skip the stitch markers.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> ...


Use white or light colored crochet thread. A dark color could rub off when you pull it out


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I used dental floss one time.. it was the mint kind. I got busy with another project and the dental floss fluffed up and it was also Mint! so when I pulled it out I got a minty smell to my project and the blue line left a powdery substance on my work...
I have heard that if you use dental floss on fine yarns that it can cut the yarn.. so thats not good..
Right now I am using all 6 strands of embroidery floss.. it works just fine.. I could use less if I used the holes in my needles and let them do the work.. I just forget about the holes until I have threaded the needle already..LOL


----------



## Crafty bee (Mar 4, 2012)

Just another suggestion for a lifeline....I have used quilting thread successfully on several projects. It was just something I had and it really worked beautifully-especially when I was working on my shawl. Just another idea. Have a great day!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great idea, just read about dental floss, never thought about it cutting the fiber. Thank you.


Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

I use a heavy weight sewing thread as it slips easily through the hole in my interchangeable needles and has some body to it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You can use nylon cords, the type used in machine knitting


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

you can also use a smaller size cable needle or just the cable from your interchangables and put the end caps on. I believe someone else posted both these ideas earlier, but they may have been over looked.


----------



## SHIRLEYDIX2795 (Jul 27, 2011)

I use dental floss when tying a pom-pom center area. It keeps in place for the most part as I tie the second one.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Can u get crochet thread #5 or10 at places like Joanns, Michaels,etc? Is it thin enought to use with lace or fingering weight?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

knitbee said:


> Can u get crochet thread #5 or10 at places like Joanns, Michaels,etc? Is it thin enought to use with lace or fingering weight?


I got mine at Joanns. I found it in the yarn section. They also have it at Michaels. You might also want to check the area where they have embrodiery(sp) floss.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


I use buttonhole twist, a sturdy thread designed for buttonholes; JoAnn's carries it. It fits nicely through the hole and doesn't get in the way on the next row.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I use dental floss for sewing on buttons. It never breaks but you can only use it on light colored articles-dental floss does NOT come in black-DANG!!! I use the "waxed" as it is easier to thread thru a needle eye.
jan


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I use number 10 crochet threat and I run it through a bead needle as it is easy to get the thread through. I have no problem also holding the bead needle to the knitting needles while I knit so the thread hits every single stitch. I use an ecru color with everything.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> knitbee said:
> 
> 
> > Can u get crochet thread #5 or10 at places like Joanns, Michaels,etc? Is it thin enought to use with lace or fingering weight?
> ...


Great thanks very much!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


I use whatever I have handy...crochet cotton is good.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've heard so many warnings about dental floss cutting through yarn threads that I totally avoid it. I use embroidery floss for lifelines. It's smooth & soft, comes in many colors, and I can use as many strands as I like, depending on thickness of the yarn in my project. I generally use 4 strands for worsted weight yarns.


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm with you, have no idea what a Life Line is for. Could someone explain? 






























































































:lol: :lol:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


NEVER use dental floss!! It will make fine cuts in your working yarn. 
You may not see it right away, but it will shorten the life of your work.


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks I did see that but new to this forum, posted in the wrong place. I was with the person who had no idea what a LIFE LINE was .


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


Am knitting a complicated 'Gansey' pattern and have just placed my first ever life-line! Just used a bit of white yarn from my stash. Didn't really think to use anything else.


----------



## lorbrown1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Nana89...Entrelac is a tricky technique and very safe for the little ones. The examples you saw may be an easy method of obtaining the look of Entrelac, but there are instructions that result in one piece. The Lion Brand website has a pattern for an Entrelac baby blanket done in Vanna's yarn if you are interested. I'm sure there are others, but I'm familiar with that one. I had a hard time following written instructions so last year I took the class at the Lion Brand Studio in New York and like I said, it's a bit tricky (not difficult), but the results are stunning. Good luck!


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Help...like Alice I'm getting curiouser and curiouser. Someone please tell me what a Life Line is.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I use fishing line as it is stiff and springy, never had any problems with it cutting threads etc.
Not wishing to upset anybody as i have wonderful tips and advise on here, but i think that some of these things can build like urban myths.
Fishing line i find excellent as i can easily pick up the stitches.
( shhhh but i also wet block acrylics and when i block a wool garment i wash it by hand then spin it non of this rolling it in a bath towel business )
I take advise but i also apply a strong degree of empirical thought in what i do, sometimes you just have to see if it works for youself.

Just a thought on spinning 99.99% of washing machines in the uk are front loading. I have impression that most american ones are top loaders wonder if that makes a difference as the action will be different.
( sorry to digress but sometimes these trains of thought develop - dont get out enough lol)


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I've heard some knitters carry a strand of dental floss along with their sock yarn for the heel. Have never tried it, though . . .


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

shoah said:


> Help...like Alice I'm getting curiouser and curiouser. Someone please tell me what a Life Line is.


A life line is a stand of crochet thread or lighter weight yarn run through a row of plain knit or purl stitches. It is usually used when doing a pattern that has many repeats or y/o. The reason being that if you make a mistake and have to frog or tink it is easier to pick up your stitches and knit.

If you read the earlier posts in not only this thread but do a search here on the forum you will see it discussed in great length. Just go to search at top of page and type in lifeline!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

As no doubt there will be lots of responses to this BUT a lifeline is a line of " something" that you introduce as often as you feel necessary in your knitting that you thread through the stitches on your needle. They are mostly used when you are doing lace or similar patterns often after each pattern repeat. You then carry on knitting and if you find you have made a mistake you rip out your knitting to your last lifeline and the lifeline stops the stitches undoing any more. When you are happy that there no mistakes you pull them out. Also if you have not used a lifeline you can thread one through picking up alternating " legs " of each stitch. However they are fiddly to but handy to know that as a last resort you can do.


----------



## Cyndee623 (Jan 5, 2013)

What's a life line??


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I would never use dental floss for a lifeline, but dental floss with a threader tip makes a quick, easy way to add beads to your project. Much more efficient than trying to fight with a small crochet hook.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

#10 crochet thread. Got it. I'm going to Hobby Lobby. It has been added to the list. Thanks


----------



## wyvon54 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have made more than 10 lace shawls and ALWAYS use unwaxed dental floss. I've never had a problem with it cutting my threads. I put in a lifeline at each pattern repeat and leave it in until I'm done with the shawl then remove it. I thread it through the hole in my KnitPicks interchangeable (it works like a charm)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyndee623 said:


> What's a life line??


A life line is a stand of crochet thread or lighter weight yarn run through a row of plain knit or purl stitches. It is usually used when doing a pattern that has many repeats or y/o. The reason being that if you make a mistake and have to frog or tink it is easier to pick up your stitches and knit.

If you read the earlier posts in not only this thread but do a search here on the forum you will see it discussed in great length. Just go to search at top of page and type in lifeline!


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much. It's a good thing to know!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I use fine crochet cotton. One ball will go a very long way. Not sure, there seem to be some draw backs from using dental floss. It might cut the yarn.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well- I've learned something new from this- As newbie- I had no idea what lifeline was! I've just used another color of yarn myself.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> What I use for a lifeline depends on what yarn I am using in my project. I just choose a yarn that is lighter in weight and color than my project yarn so it will slip easily through the live stitches and show up well in the field of knitted fabric. Any scrap yarn which meets these criteria works well.


I agree. I use something smaller or the same size, same brand of yarn if needed, but always a contrasting color so I can see the lifeline and know where I am and what I have to do if I frog it.


----------



## Cyndee623 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you! :lol:


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

We may be talking apples and oranges on the use of the word "lifeline." What I use for my lifeline when I knit or crochet yarn lei here in Hawai'i is the narrowest ribbon - this is the very base of the lei.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I use dental floss, but not the rounded kind. The kind I use is flat. Works just fine.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

coolmoves said:


> We may be talking apples and oranges on the use of the word "lifeline." What I use for my lifeline when I knit or crochet yarn lei here in Hawai'i is the narrowest ribbon - this is the very base of the lei.


We're talking "lifeline" for knitting and crocheting.....putting a string of some sort through a line of stitching so that we know where the last place was we were correct in our pattern. That way we don't rip it back, if needed, further than necessary when we make a mistake. This is especially helpful with lace and such.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought a skein of #10 white crochet thread specifically to use as lifeline. I keep the ones I've used in a little zip lock and reuse as the lengths match my needs.


----------



## Ripper knitter (Dec 3, 2012)

What is lifeline. What are you all talking about.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


I have been using waxed, unflavored of course, dental floss for years & have never had any problems with it & I have used it on cheap yarns as well as expensive ones. After experimenting with different fibers for life lines, waxed dental floss is all I will use.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Never used a life line. Don't know how to use them, but if I do I would always use crochet cotton.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I learned here NO NO NO to dental floss as a lifeline.
I only use crochet thread now. It works and I have a ton of it. Always getting a ball at a Goodwill shop. So I will never run out.

It was a most helpful tip when I first learned about it on KP.
Linda


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


Wait a minute! I would never use dental floss for the very reasons that have been suggested up to now...but did you mean "dental floss threader", as a means of getting the crochet thread through the tiny hole on the needles ? This is a good aid to help fish the thread through. It is also helpful when trying to slip a bead over a stitch.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I use quilting thread.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I agree with Amy! With all of the hard work in knitting a gorgeous lace shawl/scarf, why take a chance?

I use #5 perle cotton. The stitches are easier to pick up because they don't sink into the cotton.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Ripper knitter said:


> What is lifeline. What are you all talking about.


Please! Read all the posts! This question has already been asked several times and answered. As a general rule, just about anything you might wonder "what is it" you will find a video about on YouTube. And there are some really excellent ones there. You can also search in this forum.

Nobody here minds answering questions and offering the benefit of their experience but there are some questions that keep getting asked when there is already a lot of information published about it (like lifelines). It just creates more posts for others to read through when the same question is asked repeatedly (after getting answered).

Sorry for the rant. I'm done now. Ready for my beating.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

conch72 said:


> Ripper knitter said:
> 
> 
> > What is lifeline. What are you all talking about.
> ...


 :thumbup: My sentiments exactly. If they would read all the pages in a topic they would see the answer to the question. Sorry if I offend you, but is rather tiresome to constantly answer the same question over and over, when it was just answered 3 pgs ago!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> conch72 said:
> 
> 
> > Ripper knitter said:
> ...


I agree!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


I used to use the Dental Floss - BUT
More recently I have been using the #10 crochet thread.....
Very Strong - I can cut any length that I want & even re-use it.
I only paid $2.29 for a ball of 500 yards....... so - It will last a very long time......... I use white on most items & I used bright blue on an Off white Shawl....... Really inexpensive......


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> I guess I have been in a cave--I have NO idea what a lifeline is-other than on that millionaire show--and this past weekend attended a craft show--and at 2 different tables--on opposite sides of the room were ENTRELAC blankets--and I could put my fingers between the strips--I asked how they were done and both ladies said--Knit strips then weave them as if making a lattice--- I guess it depends where they are made--I would never make something like that as I can picture a little one putting their head between the strips--heavens not a good outcome possibly


Don't feel exclusive........was glad to see your posting regarding not knowing what a lifeline is! "WHAT IS A LIFELINE????" I am guessing that maybe it is a piece of 'whatever' that might be used in place of a stitch holder when one is putting something on hold......???


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I use fishing line and it works great..thread it through the needle.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

And that is soooooooooo true! Thanks for putting it out there. I am sure there are many of us who think the same way but couldn't quite get it out there!


CathyAnn said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > conch72 said:
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

conch72 said:


> Ripper knitter said:
> 
> 
> > What is lifeline. What are you all talking about.
> ...


Conch72: From one ole Florida Gal to the other we'll both take our beating of 40 lashes with a limp piece of seaweed! :wink:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> Nana89 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I have been in a cave--I have NO idea what a lifeline is-other than on that millionaire show--and this past weekend attended a craft show--and at 2 different tables--on opposite sides of the room were ENTRELAC blankets--and I could put my fingers between the strips--I asked how they were done and both ladies said--Knit strips then weave them as if making a lattice--- I guess it depends where they are made--I would never make something like that as I can picture a little one putting their head between the strips--heavens not a good outcome possibly
> ...


Guess this could be deemed "talking to myself" since I am answering to my own quote! After having read the several statements of those who are tired of answering this same question, I did take their (excellent) advice and found a great video..that, in fact, proved my guess to be wrong.... ... Oh, well! We all have to learn somehow, don't we? Let's see if I can still post that URL....





AH! Success!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Janci said:


> Nana89 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I have been in a cave--I have NO idea what a lifeline is-other than on that millionaire show--and this past weekend attended a craft show--and at 2 different tables--on opposite sides of the room were ENTRELAC blankets--and I could put my fingers between the strips--I asked how they were done and both ladies said--Knit strips then weave them as if making a lattice--- I guess it depends where they are made--I would never make something like that as I can picture a little one putting their head between the strips--heavens not a good outcome possibly
> ...


A lifeline is used when knitting lace mainly. A cord is run through all of the stitches on the needles on a purl row. The knitter continues on knitting the lace, and stitches are not being "held". Should a mistake be found, the knitter can rip it back to the lifeline, pick up the stitches there, and reknit those ripped out, and then continue on. It is a safety device. Lifelines are run through the purl rows after each chart, after particularly difficult rows, or whenever the knitter wants one. They can be used on any knitting where the knitter feels the need of them.

Do not run lifelines through stitch markers that stay in place on the needles. I use a tapestry needle to run the lifeline through the stitches and around any markers I may be using. I find #5 perle cotton smooth enough, tightly twisted enough, and big enough to use with fingering and lace weight yarns where the stitches don't sink into the lifeline which makes them harder to pick up.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Nana89 said:
> ...


That is a great "fine point"....regarding the fact that one should avoid running it thru a stitch marker that needs to transfer from one row to the next! I just imagine that more than a few people have learned not to do that the hard way! THANKS!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I use a contrasting color of yarn


----------



## Weatherstone (May 18, 2012)

I have been knitting for years and have no idea what a lifeline is?? Can you tell me?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Weatherstone said:


> I have been knitting for years and have no idea what a lifeline is?? Can you tell me?


Janci wrote:
Nana89 wrote:
I guess I have been in a cave--I have NO idea what a lifeline is-other than on that millionaire show--and this past weekend attended a craft show--and at 2 different tables--on opposite sides of the room were ENTRELAC blankets--and I could put my fingers between the strips--I asked how they were done and both ladies said--Knit strips then weave them as if making a lattice--- I guess it depends where they are made--I would never make something like that as I can picture a little one putting their head between the strips--heavens not a good outcome possibly

Don't feel exclusive........was glad to see your posting regarding not knowing what a lifeline is! "WHAT IS A LIFELINE????" I am guessing that maybe it is a piece of 'whatever' that might be used in place of a stitch holder when one is putting something on hold......???

Guess this could be deemed "talking to myself" since I am answering to my own quote! After having read the several statements of those who are tired of answering this same question, I did take their (excellent) advice and found a great video..that, in fact, proved my guess to be wrong.... ... Oh, well! We all have to learn somehow, don't we? Let's see if I can still post that URL....





AH! Success!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ii have used dental floss but on cotton only. I have been knitting a very long time as well. Yet I find that the use of life lines helps when I am starting to learn a new stitch or pattern. It just saves me so much time. Taking 5 mins to run a contrasting color (mostly white) through the live stitches at the end of a correctly knitted section is just about the best invention for saving my hair that I have learned. LOL. Really, life lines are very useful for some. Like me.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Would love to know how to create a life line, can anyone explain easily please


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know how to create a lifeline, can anyone explain in easy terms please, would really appreciate it


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

I dont know how to create a lifeline, can anyone explain in simple terms please


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

deelangford said:


> I dont know how to create a lifeline, can anyone explain in simple terms please


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, thats really great, simple when you know how!!!! Happy Knitting


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I used dental floss for a lifeline ONCE and learned the lesson the hard way. I pulled each line out and noticed that the yarn looked a little "crumpled". I kept on knitting as I was a new knitter and just thought the "crumples" were from pulling out the lines. Well, after knitting most of the lace shawl, I realized that the "crumples" were actually little tiny "frays" in the yarn. I had to discard the entire project.
> ...


First of all... the reason I am here on KP is to LEARN about knitting. If you have been told NOT to use dental floss and know stories of people having trouble, WHY would you insist on using it? There are plenty of other, better, cheaper alternatives in your own home.

That said... regarding the "wet paint" sign.. I guess I can relate. I still have a scar on my hand. I was about 8 years old, I guess. My Mother was making waffles and I asked how the waffle maker worked. She said it gets very hot and when you close the waffle maker, it will cook the waffle on both sides. I said "Well, it doesn't LOOK hot". Mom said "Well it IS hot". Now if any of you meet me in person, you can check my right hand for a little "waffle" shaped scar that is still there. My poor, poor Mother. I have no idea how she put up with me for 18 years! LOLOL


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

deelangford said:


> Thanks, thats really great, simple when you know how!!!! Happy Knitting


You are very welcome! I am one who also did not know what it was until I found that video just an hour or so ago. Pretty neat idea! I guess it is used mostly in lace knitting and I have done little of that........ Now we both can do it if we so choose! :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use the #10 crochet cotton and thread it through the little keyhole in my KnitPicks's cable.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I take a light colored bamboo yarn and untwist it and use one of the plys. If I don't have my interchangables I push my stitches onto the cable of whatever circular I am using (i use only circs)and used a tapestry needle threaded with the one plys to create my lifeline. Works great for me.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with Amy. It only takes once, and have been there and done that with dental floss. IMHO it's a case of just maybe everyone has to try it once and see the end result for themselves or they just don't know any better. But it may be like that sign that says "wet paint" you just have to try it for yourself and find out the sign or in this case some other knitters might be correct.[/quote]

That said... regarding the "wet paint" sign.. I guess I can relate. I still have a scar on my hand. I was about 8 years old, I guess. My Mother was making waffles and I asked how the waffle maker worked. She said it gets very hot and when you close the waffle maker, it will cook the waffle on both sides. I said "Well, it doesn't LOOK hot". Mom said "Well it IS hot". Now if any of you meet me in person, you can check my right hand for a little "waffle" shaped scar that is still there. My poor, poor Mother. I have no idea how she put up with me for 18 years! LOLOL[/quote]

"wet paint" was the best analogy I could come up with at the time. I know from time to time we've all seen, but don't believe it unless we touch.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

If everyone would read through this thread, the answers to their questions about lifelines would be found! :roll:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary4 said:
> ...


yes the type of floss does make a difference. I made the mistake of using regular floss and it was a nightmare.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

hotske said:


> I use fishing line and it works great..thread it through the needle.


I thought of fishing line as well but my husband still has to find his tackle box.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> If everyone would read through this thread, the answers to their questions about lifelines would be found! :roll:


Thank you CathyAnn. :thumbup:


----------



## Judieh (Nov 26, 2012)

What's a life line. I,m new as you can tell


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


I am here to learn. Dental floss was recommended as a lifeline but no one ever mentioned what type works well and what to avoid. I found that out for myself.

I use a specific type of floss that is flat, slick and very convenient. I tried other things that did not work quite so nicely. This works for me.

I still have yet to try crochet thread and fishing line. I believe that the "best" method, is the one that works for each person.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Judieh said:


> What's a life line. I,m new as you can tell


A lifeline is used when knitting lace mainly. A cord is run through all of the stitches on the needles on a purl row. The knitter continues on knitting the lace, and stitches are not being "held". Should a mistake be found, the knitter can rip it back to the lifeline, pick up the stitches there, and reknit those ripped out, and then continue on. It is a safety device. Lifelines are run through the purl rows after each chart, after particularly difficult rows, or whenever the knitter wants one. They can be used on any knitting where the knitter feels the need of them.

Do not run lifelines through stitch markers that stay in place on the needles. I use a tapestry needle to run the lifeline through the stitches and around any markers I may be using. I find #5 perle cotton smooth enough, tightly twisted enough, and big enough to use with fingering and lace weight yarns where the stitches don't sink into the lifeline which makes them harder to pick up.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the heads up about dental floss.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


I agree- I prefer embroidery thread myself. Dental floss can be "sticky" to work with.


----------



## Weatherstone (May 18, 2012)

Thanks that explains it.


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm currently trying a different technique for putting my lifeline in lace scarf. I'm using a white lace yarn for it against my green. Since I don't want to include my stitch markers and am using a circular needle, I put all the stitches between two markers on a small size crochet hook (I found a US 9 works well)and pull through that group of stitches. Skipping the place marker, I then do the same thing to the next group and continue until I get to the end of the row. I usually start in the middle and go to the end and then go back to the middle and go to the other end. Since I'm using a circular needle, there is more space to slip the crochet hook through when all stitches are on the cord. I hope this makes sense. For me it is quicker than threading a needle and putting it through each stitch. It also lets me skip the stitch marker since mine are rings.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


Oh my - I've just been converted! I've used it for the very last time! Thanks one and all.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Use quilting thread. Thicker than regular sewing thread and a spool will last a long time for not a lot of money.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Janci said:


> deelangford said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, thats really great, simple when you know how!!!! Happy Knitting
> ...


I am knitting a pair of socks with a diamond pattern using sock yarn and 2 US2 size needles. Because the diamond pattern changes each row for a 12 row repeat, I put in a lifeline each time I've finished the diamond pattern. I use white crochet cotton so no color transfers.

I've had to rip when I made a big mistake and was I glad I had the lifeline! So, you see, lifelines can be used in any project with a multiple row pattern, not just lace. It is just a reference point for when a pattern is beginning or ending and holds the stitches so I don't rip any farther than I have to when I goof.

Denise


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> Just recently heard this and it sounds like a good idea. I use Knit Picks interchangables. If you don't use floss, what do you use and how do you use it, through the hole in the needles?


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## DePaul kniter (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know what a lifeline is, from what I'm reading it has something to do with where your place is, or something like that? Could someone explain,please. Thanks


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-tips


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

DePaul kniter said:


> I don't know what a lifeline is, from what I'm reading it has something to do with where your place is, or something like that? Could someone explain,please. Thanks


A length of crochet thread, embrodiery floss, or lighter weight yarn in a contrasting color run through a row of either knit or purl stitches. It is placed so that if you have to frog(rip out) your stitches are on a thread, and easy to pick up, place back on needles and resume knitting again.
If you do a search here on the forum you'll find lots of useful info on what/how folks use.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

conch72 said:


> Ripper knitter said:
> 
> 
> > What is lifeline. What are you all talking about.
> ...


Why can't you just skip over the questions you don't want to read because they are being repeated? Your answer to this is something that has been repeated time after time, too. I see nothing wrong with people asking questions & if it annoys you to see repeats, just ignore it. Maybe these people are new to the site. Maybe they find the site somewhat confusing. Some people may not be able to process the concept of 'researching' a topic' for one reason or another. What's the big deal?


----------



## DePaul kniter (Nov 24, 2012)

Just watched the video, now I know what a life line is. Very clever.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

DePaul kniter said:


> Just watched the video, now I know what a life line is. Very clever.


And a lifesaver if you are doing an intricate pattern and miss a stitch. It keeps you from ever having to start over


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

Please, what do you mean by 'lifeline'? I have never heard the term in relation to knitting.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sala said:


> Please, what do you mean by 'lifeline'? I have never heard the term in relation to knitting.





cindye6556 said:


> DePaul kniter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what a lifeline is, from what I'm reading it has something to do with where your place is, or something like that? Could someone explain,please. Thanks
> ...


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> Sala said:
> 
> 
> > Please, what do you mean by 'lifeline'? I have never heard the term in relation to knitting.
> ...


Thank you for that explanation, peachy 51.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > How many people use Dental Floss for you life line?
> ...


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I've been knitting for a gzillion years and have never used a lifeline. I kind of understand that it has something to do with demarcating a section, but is it just a length of string/floss or whatever woven into the knitting or is it actually knitted in with whatever the project is and lastly, if it IS knitted in - how do you get it out? I know a lot of you will know the answer and thanks for the help.
Billie


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I started a thread about this a couple of weeks ago. I was using dental floss as a lifeline for a shawl. Disaster! The lace weight, soft yarn got all tangled with the floss. After an hour of trying to retrieve about 40 stitches, I gave up and started from scratch. On the advise of most who aswered, I am now using crochet thread which works very well. Good luck!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Billie B said:


> So, I've been knitting for a gzillion years and have never used a lifeline. I kind of understand that it has something to do with demarcating a section, but is it just a length of string/floss or whatever woven into the knitting or is it actually knitted in with whatever the project is and lastly, if it IS knitted in - how do you get it out? I know a lot of you will know the answer and thanks for the help.
> Billie


I am using one for the first time because I'm making a lace shawl. With all the YO's, SSK's K2tog's and different stitches to keep up with and the stitch count will be over 500 at some point, I felt I needed a safety net because I certainly don't want to have to start over. At this point, I am putting in a lifeline every 10 rows and it certainly came in handy the other night when I must have missed a stitch. It is virtually impossible to tink back properly with the pattern, so I had to frog back. The lifeline meant that I wouldn't lose anything below it so I frogged back to it and then picked up up those stitches from the lifeline onto the needle and moved forward.

The lifeline is not knitted in with the stitches. People put them in in different ways. I am knitting on KnitPicks Interchangeables. They have the little hole in the cable connection so I thread my crochet thread in the hole at the beginning of the row I want to put in the line. Then as the stitches go onto the cable they are also going over the lifeline. At the end of the row, I push all the rest of the stitches over the line and pull it out of the hole. At that point, it is just through all the stitches I just made with a little hanging out each end. When I get ready to remove it, it will just be a matter of pulling it out.


----------



## Judieh (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Well,guess the comment on not blocking after 40 years of knitting is aimed at me BUT you are so, so wrong, my articles are never crumpled and do like professional so please dont criticise on garments that you have not seen - that is very unfriendly and not what I expect from KPers. I thought it was a friendly helpful site not a soap box for moanersQ
Off my soap box now!!!!!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've been knitting for a gzillion years and have never used a lifeline. I kind of understand that it has something to do with demarcating a section, but is it just a length of string/floss or whatever woven into the knitting or is it actually knitted in with whatever the project is and lastly, if it IS knitted in - how do you get it out? I know a lot of you will know the answer and thanks for the help.
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, Janci! I'm doing mine exactly the way she shows at the first of the video with her KnitPicks needles


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never used one, but it is for when you are making a complicated pattern of several rows of repeats - let's say a repeat of 24 rows. After every 24 rows, you might want to weave some cotton or nylon thread with a darning needle through the stitches while they are on the needle on row 24, so if you make a mistake and can't figure out where you are or what row you are on in the next section, you can rip the knitting back to the lifeline and then know that is where you will start row 1 again of your 24 row repeat.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

That sounds brilliahnt, and very easy with a darning needle!!! Thanks


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=688

I especially like the 3rd option to insert a lifeline a distance back when you notice a mistake way later. I've done that and could have used this method.



flginny said:


> Take a look at this link. It explains and teaches lifelines.
> 
> http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=688
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've always used dental floss and never once had a problem.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Peachy51- I think I understand now. Could really have used it a while back, but now I'm into making uncomplicated projects.
Billie


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

What is a lifeline? Sorry only joking couldn't resist. I wish people would read the posts.

I use crochet cotton. Much safer than dental floss as many others have pointed out.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sandyP said:


> What is a lifeline? Sorry only joking couldn't resist. I wish people would read the posts.


LOL ... me too, Sandy :XD:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > What is a lifeline? Sorry only joking couldn't resist. I wish people would read the posts.
> ...


LOL me as well. It does get old to repeat an answer that was just posted maybe 2 posts before you asked the same question. I know some people say "well you don't have to read all the posts" but I feel as though if I don't I might miss some useful bit of information. 
I had the idea of a definitions page, (and yes i spelled it wrong with orginal post) and Admin doesn't think that would fly. :-(


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > sandyP said:
> ...


I think it would fly. A while back I did not know what a KAL was.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


Well, here is the link just in case anyone is interested and might have missed it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138445-1.html


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > sandyP said:
> ...


No, Admin doesn't seem to think it will work, but I tried  Problem is tho, if the people won't even read the posts in the thread they are asking questions on, I don't know what makes us think they would read a sticky thread solely for the purpose of those types of questions. :roll:


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> I guess I have been in a cave--I have NO idea what a lifeline is-other than on that millionaire show--and this past weekend attended a craft show--and at 2 different tables--on opposite sides of the room were ENTRELAC blankets--and I could put my fingers between the strips--I asked how they were done and both ladies said--Knit strips then weave them as if making a lattice--- I guess it depends where they are made--I would never make something like that as I can picture a little one putting their head between the strips--heavens not a good outcome possibly


A life line is used to help save stitches in case you have to go back and 'un-knit'...google lifeline knitting


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No, Admin doesn't seem to think it will work, but I tried   Problem is tho, if the people won't even read the posts in the thread they are asking questions on, I don't know what makes us think they would read a sticky thread solely for the purpose of those types of questions. :roll:[/quote]

I know Peachy, and I appreciate the effort you made. So a big Thank you!  I guess it's just an idea whose time hasn't come. :-(

Cindy


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> No, Admin doesn't seem to think it will work, but I tried  Problem is tho, if the people won't even read the posts in the thread they are asking questions on, I don't know what makes us think they would read a sticky thread solely for the purpose of those types of questions. :roll:


I know Peachy, and I appreciate the effort you made. So a big Thank you!  I guess it's just an idea whose time hasn't come. :-(

Cindy[/quote]

I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Torticollus said:


> I have never used one, but it is for when you are making a complicated pattern of several rows of repeats - let's say a repeat of 24 rows. After every 24 rows, you might want to weave some cotton or nylon thread with a darning needle through the stitches while they are on the needle on row 24, so if you make a mistake and can't figure out where you are or what row you are on in the next section, you can rip the knitting back to the lifeline and then know that is where you will start row 1 again of your 24 row repeat.


24 row repeat? makes me nervous just thinking about it. I have been successful w/ 12 row repeats, need to work my way up. I do insert a life line after completing row 1...right now I have been using scrap yarn and a darning needle, but will pick up some skinny crochet cotton. My Dreamz and ChiaoGoo interchangables have that convenient threading hole.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


Too bad...a glossary might be helpful.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL me as well. It does get old to repeat an answer that was just posted maybe 2 posts before you asked the same question. I know some people say "well you don't have to read all the posts" but I feel as though if I don't I might miss some useful bit of information. 
I had the idea of a definitions page, (and yes i spelled it wrong with orginal post) and Admin doesn't think that would fly. :-([/quote]
.

I think it would fly. A while back I did not know what a KAL was.[/quote]

Too bad...a glossary might be helpful.[/quote]

Who knows maybe admin will see so many posts thinking it's a good idea that they might change their minds. To me just being able to say "see glossary/definitions link at top" would be nice and helpful as well. Oh well, it was what I thought at the time a good idea.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

I dont know what a KAL is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

deelangford said:


> I dont know what a KAL is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knit along. Where a group of folks are working on the same project at the same time.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92302-1.html

Above is an earlier thread about KAL


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks but Icant see any reference above to KAL


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

deelangford said:


> Thanks but Icant see any reference above to KAL


Go to Search at the top and search on a specific subject and KAL. For example Ashton KAL.
There is a #3 KAL for the Ashton, because there has been so many.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

deelangford said:


> Thanks but Icant see any reference above to KAL


If you click on link I provided and scroll down to 4th posting it goes into great detail as to what a KAL is.

Below is an item copied from that paticular thread!

A KAL is a Knit A Long. They are neat projects where everyone will work on the same project at the same time learning the same thing and then go to the next section. They are quite popular on sites such as Craftsy and Lion Brand among many others. They are usually easy to intermediate projects, and are usually voted on by those interested in participating in the KAL. You can have thousands participating in a KAL at one time online. It is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

If we are still on the subject of life lines, I found a good one today. #10 crochet cotton in white. It threads great through my Knit Picks Interchangables. I also picked up #3 but it is too big for the hole. It seems stable enough to hold the knitting up to enable a needle to be inserted. The DMC floss did not. It was too flimsy.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> If we are still on the subject of life lines, I found a good one today. #10 crochet cotton in white. It threads great through my Knit Picks Interchangables. I also picked up #3 but it is too big for the hole. It seems stable enough to hold the knitting up to enable a needle to be inserted. The DMC floss did not. It was too flimsy.


I think we are still on the subject of Life lines, just took a little detour :lol: 
I think the #3 is the best. Just remember though if you have stitch markers when you use the K.P.I's hole it will run the life line through them as well. Just an FYI!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > If we are still on the subject of life lines, I found a good one today. #10 crochet cotton in white. It threads great through my Knit Picks Interchangables. I also picked up #3 but it is too big for the hole. It seems stable enough to hold the knitting up to enable a needle to be inserted. The DMC floss did not. It was too flimsy.
> ...


I am not crazy about the stitch markers and I am not using them. I may regret it. Are you saying you can get the #3 through your Interchangables ?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


No, I misread, and answered you the wrong thing. Stick with the #10. Been one of those days. Sorry for the misinformation.... 

As far a stitch markers, depends on the pattern. you could always use the # 3 to make some and then clip at the end. I use markers when it's a complicated repeat over a long stretch.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > If we are still on the subject of life lines, I found a good one today. #10 crochet cotton in white. It threads great through my Knit Picks Interchangables. I also picked up #3 but it is too big for the hole. It seems stable enough to hold the knitting up to enable a needle to be inserted. The DMC floss did not. It was too flimsy.
> ...


That's why I like to use the stitch markers that you can open up & close like a safety pin. The row after my lifeline I can open the marker, remove the lifeline & close the marker without having to cut the life line into pieces.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


I have a jar full of jump rings from jewelry making so I just leave them in place till I remove the life line, then reuse both the life line and the markers. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of people will say NO, NO, NO!
> 
> Apparently the waxed variety cna grab your stitches and the unwaxed can actually cut them - not worth the risk.
> Stick with crochet thread.


thanks for that tip Hilary4, does make sense !


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


That's a great idea.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

I've used the dental floss as a lifeline and haven't had any trouble with it. Primarily with my double knitting scarf that I started.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been reading this thread since the beginning.

What I don't understand is:

All things being equal between dental floss and crochet thread, why would anyone use the dental floss?

The cost factor alone should be reason enough to use the thread.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning.
> 
> What I don't understand is:
> 
> ...


I use waxed dental floss because it slides thru the stitches without snagging.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading this thread since the beginning.
> ...


But so does the crochet cotton ... for far less money.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning.
> 
> What I don't understand is:
> 
> ...


......................................

DITTO - DITTO - DITTO


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading this thread since the beginning.
> ...


I agree. I said it before... I am here to learn from others... better ways to do things and to learn from other's mistakes.

Why some people insist on using dental floss when others have stated that it can cut some yarns, costs much more money than other alternatives and can get stuck in some yarns just doesn't make much sense.

I guess I don't mind if they insist on using it themselves, but when they recommend it to other knitters (who haven't been educated on the dangers of using dental floss and are unaware of our warnings) is where the trouble lies.

Personally, I have enough common sense to know that if ONE person has had a problem using dental floss AND there are other cheaper and better alternatives I will never use it again.

Can we please ask that if you insist on using dental floss for a lifeline that you at the very least stop recommending it to others?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning.
> 
> What I don't understand is:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> CBCAROL said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You think I agree with Amy? You're darn tooting I do!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > CBCAROL said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Me too! Me two! or is it Me Three now :?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> CBCAROL said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


When the subject comes up in a question, I answer the question. Dental floss is my life line of choice. That doesn't mean it has to be any one else's & I don't 'recommend' it to others...I only state my opinion in my answer.


----------

